# Fat axolotl?



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Is my friends axolotl fat?


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

yup....... its a porker. if it was a female I would say it is very heavily gravid, from the pic it looks to be male though. If you know the sex or can get a shot of behind the back legs that would be great.


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

ive two the same very fat,,,one just drop about 100 eggs


----------

